# How can I get this gorgeous coppery red hair colour? (pic included)



## appleblossm (Dec 24, 2009)

I *LOVE* Coco Rocha's hair colour in this ad! I would describe it maybe as a medium-dark copper red. 
I picked up L'Oreal Preference Mega Reds in _MR7 Dark Intense Copper Red_ at Sally Beauty and it just turned out much too dark (I thought the bottle said it was a level 5). My hair will lighten back up before I dye again, though.
I really like the Mega Reds by L'Oreal, the colours are vibrant and it lasts a long time with proper care. Just haven't found the right shade yet...

These swatches in store also looked close but I haven't tried them yet:
MR3 Medium Intense Red Copper
MR5 Medium Intense Copper Auburn

 Could someone describe this colour or the level better so I can know which would be a better choice for next time?
Any recommendation on a particular brand/colour you've used that turned out similar to this shade?
I've been dying my hair red for a long time and can't quite get the right colour I want.





 ... a little help, please?


*Side Note:*
I live in too small of a city, there are no nice salons near me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went to one once and requested this colour and it was a disaster... it turned out burgundy  (the purple-ness has faded though, thankfully!) I also don't have much money to afford even a $50 colour at a salon, and boxed dye kits are terrible and don't ever turn out right. So I'm starting to go to Sally's to get professional dye and developer and do it myself, and it's more affordable for me.


----------



## User38 (Dec 24, 2009)

Level 5 of any haircolor is a medium dark shade.. you can still use this color in level 5 but lighten it with a level 7-8/subshade 4 (copper) and that should lighten the color to the level you want -- use half of each shade as it is easier to darken than to lighten.  If you feel your hair is way too dark and will not lighten easily, use Prell shampoo a day or so before you color, and then use 30 vol. peroxide instead of 20 vol., as this too will lighten the existing shade to where you want it.  After that if the color is right, then just use 20 vol. for the health of your hair.


----------



## User38 (Dec 24, 2009)

yikes.. meant to say that level 5 is dark.. and level 3 is darker.  Substitute the level 3 with a level 7 or 8.


----------



## User38 (Dec 24, 2009)

I use similar shades in Alfaparf -- 7.4 with a 50% mix of 8.43 -- and this gives me a lighter coppper red shade.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I use similar shades in Alfaparf -- 7.4 with a 50% mix of 8.43 -- and this gives me a lighter coppper red shade._

 


Hi,

You sound like you know a lot about hair and hoping you could help me too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I recently dyed mine a dark red auburn and it turned more black then anything. Is there any "home" fix it suggestions you have to lighten it back up? I dont want to dye it again due to putting it through more damage but I have very pale skin and it's making me look even more pale.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 24, 2009)

I use Garnier Nutrisse Hot Tamale to great effect.


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Dec 25, 2009)

That color you want is an exact match for the color I dye my hair. It's at Sally's and aptly titled Red-Red. It's made by Wella and it's a great dye, it lasts for a long time and it's sooo vibrant.

Heres a quick pic for reference. (Srry for the skin, No foundation on yet.) Very red IRL. Taken with a crappy phone ca.


----------



## isabelmuti (May 15, 2011)

to get this color these are the things you will need

  	1. wella color 445 (light auburn) 1. wella color 810-7R (red-red) wella 6R (red terra cotta) 

  	just mix alittle bit of each color into 300ml of developer but dont use no more than half the bottle for each color! you want to split each small bottle even amounts but you can use just a tad bit more of the 445 (light auburn) and 810-7R (red red) 

  	also if you 1st bleach out your hair with a 40 level developer it will turn the color just like the picture (if you currently have dark hair either black or brown you will have to bleach out your hair it will be the only way you will truly get the color with all the 3 colors listed. 

  	Ive tried it and this is the color i currently have! its all about chemistry! knowing what colors to mix to get such a beautiful radiant color like the picture above.


----------



## Anniegaster (Aug 8, 2012)

Wella directions say to use a 2:1 ratio. 2 parts developer and 1 part color.  So-if each bottle of color is only 42 ml, will only half of each bottle of the 3 colors be enough for 300 ml of developer like you suggested? I just don't want to mess this up.


----------



## Hair Hiltonhead (Jan 27, 2013)

HI Dear '   Everything depends on, what was your colour. What was what you dye first, after second time, in early years for yours hai. After that you  choose the colour, but not sure, good the developer. This is a job....  hairhiltinhead.com


----------

